# Plans for the weekend?



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, I know it's only Thursday, but as I am taking tomorrow off, my weekend will start a little early! This was planned so I can get to the locker and the bank. But my house efforts could use some extra time, too!

So, Friday I plan to:
1) go to bank 
2) go to locker (DS will help with this :happy If it won't all fit in our freezer, some will have to go to my mom's
3) if time left (don't have to go to mom's) I would like to rearrange the living room so we will notice water sooner if it happens again this spring. Hoping DS will still be home to help with this project, too.

Sat & Sun
1) Pay bills
2) Catch up on laundry
3) Find the kitchen that is currently buried under the clutter from the livingroom! :flame: 

Okay, I know. This is an opportunity, and I should be happy and take advantage! The timing is not the greatest, but at least it is getting done! 

Good luck with your weekend decluttering/projects!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the nudge, lickcreek! Let's see... 

Friday - I do need to pay the bills and file everything. Oops, I do have an eye exam, and also have to see my regular doc for a checkup. Nice to get the annual stuff done in one day!  

Saturday - DH is working, so I'll finish up the bedroom office and closet, and start on the basement. We've neglected it a little this past winter, and I think some cleanout and rearranging is in order! Hmm... I have a feeling that the basement will take me through to Sunday, though! lol!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Friday-scrub down kitchen walls and mop floor. Same for bathroom. (company coming)

Saturday-hopefully yard work in the dogyard if it is warm enough. Otherwise, baking day. Learning the quirks of my toaster oven so I can have real bread.

Sunday-Hangin out with DH. DS goes to church with his girlfriend's family and will be gone all day again. 

As usual, there will be the constant stream of washing and hanging laundry. My house willl look like a chinese laundry, but at least everything will be clean!

Hoping that this week's accomplishments will inspire DH to do the one room he is responsible for: Our bedroom. Since I only sleep in there, the maintenance of that room is up to him.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, after I saw the eye doctor... I can't see! lol! Actually, I can see, but everything is blurry. They did the eye dilation thing, and exam. Whoops. Forgot about that one. I walked around the house with sunglasses on this afternoon... Now I can just see the keyboard clearly (sort of), so I think I will do the bills tomorrow before I get to the cleaning stuff! 

Let's make this a great cleaning weekend! :bouncy:


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

This weekend I *WILL * make myself find the floor in every room of this house!

I *will *tackle the growing pile of stuff in the hallway.

I *will * look at my list of stuff to do at least once.

~~Sumer


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ugh... I caught a tummy bug.... BUT.... DH is home tomorrow, and we are going to do the basement! Yay! Okay, I did get the dishes, laundry, and a few basics done today.... And I paid the bills and did all the filing!! Woo Hoo!! (Oh, I also made sweet rolls for us, too!)


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Driving directions to the sweet rolls, please? I got alot done on Friday, so I actually goofed off with the baby all weekend! It was great!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

got inspired yesterday. OK I really just read everyone the riot act Saturday night. LOL Anyways everyone jumped in and helped clean. Not "perfect" yet but much closer. Also got seeds started for the garden.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope you all accomplished more than I did this weekend. Mine didn't go quite as planned, but when do they ever? I ended up not feeling well, and blew off most of the weekend on the couch, napping! Plus an unexpected trip to town to take DS a tow chain interrupted my Saturday. In spite of it all, I did get a few things done. And now that I'm feeling a touch better, and the time has changed (I am a DAYLIGHT person) maybe I can do better in the evenings this week.

So, Friday I plan to:
1) go to bank ~ done
2) go to locker (DS will help with this ) If it won't all fit in our freezer, some will have to go to my mom's ~ done. Didn't all fit, but I gave DS some gas money and he took the rest to mom's (30 minute drive) so I could get some laundry done at home.
3) if time left (don't have to go to mom's) I would like to rearrange the living room so we will notice water sooner if it happens again this spring. Hoping DS will still be home to help with this project, too. ~ Not done, really. DS helped me move one piece of furniture, the rest got put back into the same place, but spread out a bit. I'll just have to watch closer!
Sat & Sun
1) Pay bills ~ Done
2) Catch up on laundry ~ Washed some, none of it put away. Just felt too lousy. 
3) Find the kitchen that is currently buried under the clutter from the livingroom! ~ Did get some of the stuff sorted and put back. Threw some out :happy: Or at least bagged it to go out! I can find most of the kitchen floor and about half of what was on the kitchen table is gone. But there is still a long way to go to get the kitchen back in shape.

We'll see how the rest of the week goes.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Way to go, girl!!!! That's a heck of a busy weekend for someone who isn't feeling well. Congrats on flinging some of that clutter, too! Doesn't it feel great to see it waiting to go AWAY? 

I thought I was nuts, but I loved that pile of trash bags. Every time I saw it, I smiled. Of course, now I am smiling every time I see my bathroom, which has never looked this nice in 20 years. My kitchen is still a source of aggravation, just because it isn't user friendly. But it sure is clean!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey girls! I does look like we've all made some good progress this weekend, and today! 

I got the bills all paid, and did a whopper of a filing job.
Laundy, while still ongoing, is almost finished for a few days.
DH helped me tackle the basement - It did take a few hours, but we cleaned everything up, moved some big shelving units around, and I found some stuff to donate, and decided on a bunch of stuff to sell. We did a major purge this past fall, so all that was needed was some good rearranging and "weeding out". Glad it's done! 

I have to run out for the morning tomorrow, but after everyone's successes, I think I will come home and get down and dirty with the pantry. :grit: I'm scared. Wish me luck! lol!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

How deep is that pantry? Should we send out a search party if we don't hear from you by noon?


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I can... sort of walk (a step) into it...It isn't too big, but if I'm not here by tomorrow at dinner... I will be buried under Rubbermaid container-thingies, canned coconut milk, flour, and potato chips. To name a few. At least I won't starve in there!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Murron, way to go! Bills paid, filing done, basement tackled! That pantry won't know what hit it! You're on a roll. Don't stop now. And remember to report back so we know that you survived. Believe me, I understand the fear! There are many doors here that you take your life in your own hands if you open them!

I didn't do too bad last night when I got home. Got the dishes caught up, folded and put away 3 loads of laundry from the weekend and washed/folded another load. Did a second load, but they were sweaters, so they got laid out in the utility room to dry - I try not to put them in the dryer. Basically all I got done was catch-up, but feel pretty good about it since I am usually "catching up" all week! LOL. 

I even told DH that I wanted to leave a little early for work Wed or Thurs AM so we'd have time to drop some of these trash bags in the dumpster. He drives a F250 pickup. Why not take advantage of that truck bed? He didn't seem too thrilled, but he didn't say no!:clap: I am thinking about asking DD if she will take some of the boxes of donations in on her way to work this week too. That will give me a lot of my kitchen space back, so I can start in on it again  

I didn't realize how much I depended on having my car during the day for these errands.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoops - almost didn't make it out of the pantry alive! I didn't get a whole lot done, as I got a little sidetracked with the nice sunny weather today! But I'll be back amongst the goodies tomorrow. I'll let everyone know how it goes... Thanks for the support!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry I can't join you all in the cleaning frenzy. I hurt my back again on Sunday and I have to take it a little easy for a few days. Please send all the cyber energy you can spare - mine's all gone.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I hope you Feel better soon , dont worry there are more frenzy cleaning weekends ahead.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinemead - Girl, I am sending some healing vibes your way. You did a *ton* of work in the greenhouse this past weekend, so no wonder you are sore. :bow: I'm sorry! Pamper yourself,







if you can, and know that the rest of the "stuff" can wait 'till you feel a little better this week. Hot shower, comfy blankie, internet... Mmmm... Life is good!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Feeling better already! Thanks for the understanding. I'm carrying 6 to 8 buckets of water out each day to the goats and greenhouse, so I can't risk twisting it again. I sure will be glad when we get past the freeze point so I can hook up the hoses. Keep it up! You guys are amazing!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinemead, I'm so glad you're feeling better. I can't imagine trying to keep up with the goats and the greenhouse and the house and... and... You're a real inspiration! Makes me feel extremely lazy! 

I can relate to the back problems though. I've been fighting problems with my lower back and neck/shoulders. Chiropractor said it's from working at a computer for over 20 years. Says he sees it all the time. Wish he wasn't seeing ME all the time! It is getting better though, just not fast enough for me. I see signs of spring, and outside yard work and gardening coming up, and I'm not sure I'm up for it yet. But I sure want to be!

Take it easy carrying those buckets. I'm sure your busy season hasn't even kicked in yet!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Pinemead~ Be VERY careful with those buckets! Just being the slightest bit off balance while you walk can be very dangerous to a bad back. Can't you hook the hose up and water, then disconnect again? Or run it out from the kitchen sink? Even from the laundry room if it's close enough. Try not to lift anything heavier than a coffee cup for a few days and let those nerves and muscles heal. 

When we get time, we all need a spa day together. Back rubs, saunas, jacuzzis, the whole 9 yards. We have worked so hard recently. I personally got so involved that I forgot to go to school for 3 days this week! Now I'm really playing catch up! It was so worth it though. My house feels so much more relaxed. (next project is my son's room. be afraid. be very afraid.)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

saturday after working all week im going to relax.:buds: sunday is laundry day/sheet changing day and im going to try to vaccum well see how much of that gets done.:shrug:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for the cautions. I'm better, but being very careful. Can't afford to be laid up even for a couple of days. It's a major effort to hook up the hoses and I don't want to do it more than once. Hopefully it won't be more than another week or so.

JOY, JOY!!!! My son just gave me a Bissel!! It's the one I wanted with the upholstry brush and attachments. I'm thrilled!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!! Now she's going to get way ahead of us, girls. Who has the steam cleaner out already?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ninn, it will be months before I even get to use it since I can't see the floors. From about March 1 until Christmas, I don't get much of anything done in the house (or the yard either). The greenhouse, Farmer's Market, putting up hay, and shearing goats takes up all my non-work hours, but this year I'm really going to try! It was all supposed to get done before March 1, but....

As far as my basement is concerned - I really need to do a total purge in there, but I'm terrified to go in there and start moving boxes and stuff around. The black widows are bad enough, but the snake has won. It's his basement now.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Send down a couple of good sized mice. After he eats, he will sleep for a while. Then it's safer to have the animal control guy come and get him. You might want to consider relocating him to the barn to keep the rodent population down.

Then you can bomb for spiders and go to town. Look at it this way. It's been down there so long that you have no idea what any of it is. You haven't used it in at least 6 months. Hire one of those people who advertise in the paper for cleaning attics and cellars. Let them haul it all away! One less job for you and a clean basement in the bargain! 

With your back in such bad shape, that might just be the best option for you.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ninn, great idea, but I really do have to go through the boxes. There are things in there that I need to keep - Grandmother's china, etc. Most of it can go. Animal Control would never be able to find him with all the stuff in there for him to hide in. I'll get it done, but it's not on the top of my list. I need to get the house done first. I did have a cat problem and I'm going to try the Anti-ickypoo recommended on another forum. I'm going to try to sit down and make a workable schedule over the weekend. I have to work Saturday night and have a dinner to go to on Sunday night, so greenhouse is probably all I'll get done this weekend. On the bright side - I have 600 plants transplanted to 4" pots with 180 to go, and 300 seeds started. I've got to finish that this weekend before I start losing plants and need to start at least another 300 seeds in flats. It's work, but I really enjoy being in the greenhouse. Now, if I could just get that cleaning fairy on schedule.....


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ah, yes Pinemead, the cleaning fairy. She's been shirking on her duties here too! Looks like you've got your work cut out for you in the greenhouse this weekend, and for quite a while after! I hope you still find the time to try out that steam cleaner. I had one, but XSIL somehow managed to break it and now I need a new one. Haven't found it in the budget yet, but I will someday! I loved it!

Well my kitchen is looking better with the trash bags gone and I stacked the boxes of donations in the mudroom for DD to take in today. Kept one box as it was no where near full, and didn't want to waste the box. LOL! I am hoping to tackle more spring cleaning of the kitchen this weekend. Don't know if I'll get that box filled from the kitchen or not, since the cupboards I still have to go through are mostly the "food" cupboards. I also want to clear off the microwave stand, and the telephone stand, go through the file cabinet in the corner, and give the inside of the frig a good cleaning. If there is time I would love to start in on the china cabinet. But we'll see.

I will also have to clean the clubhouse this weekend sometime. We have a hunter education class coming up next week, and I know the floor needs swept and the tables wiped down. Windowsills need cleaned off, and the frig needs some work. (no heat in the winter and some pop was left in the frig, so I'm sure it will need a scrubbing! WTG guys!) DD is planning to help with this so hopefully it won't take long.

It's been really nice out the last 2 days (of course, I've been at work!) but it's suppose to drop back in the 40s for highs and rain/snow overnight and in the morning. I'm bummed because I was so hoping to using my clothesline!!! I really miss it! LOL!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Pinemead~ what made you think you weren't getting any work done, girl? You've gotten more done in that greenhouse than I could have imagined! I haven't even picked up the windows to start mine with yet. (getting them tomorrow) I have zero seeds started indoors yet, haven't even made the newspaper pots. You've gotten way more done to feed your family than I have. The housework will still be there when it rains and you can't be outdoors. (which for the east coast is supposed to be the next several days) Give yourself credit where credit is due!

Girls, don't forget to reward your cleaning fairy, or she will stop coming around!!! She likes bubble baths and nice flowers for the table. New perfume, maybe even a manicure.Things that make her feel good and feel that her efforts were appreciated. Think about that while you wash the dishes. Maybe get her some really great rubber gloves and add fur trim to them or something. ( like on how clean is your house?) Make it fun and pretty. Positive reinforcement even works on the cleaning fairy! I bought a hot pink feather duster just cuz it's fun!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i forgot i also have to clean the gutters yay


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Dreamy, be careful up on that ladder.

Ninn, thanks for the pat on the back. I guess I have gotten a lot done in the greenhouse, but there's so much more to do. This weekend I really have to get the other side cleaned out and organized - I have another 780 plants coming on Tues or Wed and have absolutely nowhere to put them. PANIC! I have to put up more sawhorses and lumber for tables. The market starts in a month and there's lots to do before then. I'd really like to work in the house some this weekend, but it's not to be.

I guess we really do need to reward the cleaning fairy. I'm sure that's why she hasn't been here for a long time. I'll give her a break Sunday night. She can rest and do some planning while I take myself to dinner with some friends. After all, she did just get a new carpet cleaner!

Ladies, my house looks like one of those that they show on TV (not the good ones either). It started a long time ago by the 2 foster kids I had and I've never recovered. Mostly because I was working so much and simply didn't have the time or energy. It took everything I had just to fight the depression. Things are much better now, but I still can't seem to get on top of it. You all are a tremendous inspiration to me. Please keep posting about your triumphs and your failures, too. It's much more than just cleaning up a bit for me. It's totally overwhelming sometimes, so I need to read your successes - you help give me energy and focus!

Gee, I've never posted this much before. Sorry it's so long, but I just wanted you all to know how important you are to me, and just say "THANK YOU"!

Have a great Saturday, no matter what you're doing!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I know EXACTLY what you mean! For years, I did the bare minimum to get by in my home. If there were dishes to eat from, I didnt' care if the rest of them sat in the sink forever. It's only recently that I have really begun to recover from a long bout with clinical depression. One of the reasons that I focused on my house is because part of how I feel physically and mentally has to do with my physical surroundings. I used to do anything to avoid being in my kitchen, even when I had a really nice one! Now, even though my kitchen is tiny and not so well organized, I enjoy working out there and feeding my family good, whole foods. Why? Because it is clean and bright and "feels good" when I walk into it. So I feel less heavy in my soul. 

Understand, it took me a long time to see the connection between my surroundings and my depression. As bad as it was, my home was making it worse. I would look at what needed to be done and be completely overwhelmed by where to start. So I didn't start at all. I have to add, I gave my kids a ton of grief over the house for years, blaming the mess on them. After all, they were not cleaning up behind themselves. However, I had not taught them to do so, so what right did I really have to complain? It took some time to come to grips with that one, let me tell ya.

I'm better now. Not as well as I'd like to be, but better. I take tiny little steps that allow me to see immediate results. For a long time, the only clean space in my house was the entryway. Coat Rack and Shoe Shelf were beautiful. That was all I could handle, but it was clean and it made me smile. 

When it got to be WAY to much, I called my dearest friend in the world, and she came to help. We got ruthless one day and just started throwing stuff out! It snowballed from there. I am blessed with friends who know how to clean and who are not afraid to get dirty while doing so.

Pinemead, it sounds to me like you need to have a cleaning party with your closest friend. Grab a nice bottle of wine and 2 pretty glasses for when the day is done, and CALL HER! Let her know that you are battling the world right now and really need her help. A true friend will understand and be over asap. Even if the only room you "hoe and throw" is the mudroom, you will physically feel better. You will be inspired to do little things when and where you can. And if getting the greenhouse ready is the most important thing on your personal list, THAT IS OK!!!! Get that good friend to help you in there instead! Just get at it and enjoy the weight falling away from your shoulders as you do it. Remember, that mess didn't get there overnight, and it won't go away that fast either. It takes time. You CAN do it. The most important thing is that you now WANT to do it. The rest will come. Don't beat yourself up because you aren't keeping up with the joneses. Just keep up with yourself!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank you, Ninn. I understand and have realized everything you said. I didn't really mean to get so sappy - I was just having one of those moments. I spent 5 hours in the greenhouse today and it improves my attitude so much. Lots of sun, but it got too hot to stay any longer. WOOHOO!!! I've got water at the goat shed and water in the greenhouse!! YIPEE!! Thanks to my DS. 

I am not yet to the place yet within myself that I can invite even my best friend into my house, but if I can just stop trying to do a whole room and just focus on a small area I think I'll be better able to deal with it. After all, there is tomorrow. Again, thank you for understanding. This is one of the few forums where I'm not afraid I'll get beat up for sharing some of my embarrassment. Have a great day!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks pinemead i was ok got that done. laundry/sheets changed but no vaccum mabey next weekend. i was kinda bummed i wanted to hang the clothes on the line but it was cloudy and rainy on and off.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Dreamy, boy can I relate. I was so wanting to use my clothesline this weekend too! I just love my bedding dried on the line! But it was not to be here, either. Cloudy, cold, and of course, they are now predicting a 100% chance of rain this afternoon and tonight. So I guess it will still be a while. I thought this was suppose to be spring!?!

Pinemead, I understand your depression. I think I am battling with this myself. I'm amazed to find there are so many others out there. I did a lousy job when my kids were growning up. Working full time left little time to keep things up around the house the way I should have, and I did not teach them what I should have. But I couldn't teach them what I didn't know myself. DM, bless her soul, was not a housekeeper, and I didn't learn from her. DH is a packrat, and I didn't know how to deal with that. It didn't take long before I was buried!

2 years ago my DDad passed away unexpectantly, and DH and I were going thru a rough patch (still not really resolved). Soon after, DD divorced and moved back home, and 6 months later DS followed. I believe depression kicked in and still haunts me today. 

I didn't do as well this weekend as I had hoped. I got sidetracked with laundry, and baked cookies for the class this week, so I wouldn't be doing it at the last minute during the evenings. I did get the mudroom and kitchen mopped, and washed the rugs (just in time for more rain/mud - yeah!). And the bathroom cleaned. I got one of the kitchen cupboard cleaned out/organized ~ 2 more food storage cupboards to go ~ and vacuumed the livingroom. DD and I got the clubhouse cleaned for class.

I feel like I lost momentum this weekend. Hope you all did better.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You did so well!!! Cleaning the mudroom is a never ending task in the spring. And bathrooms are a good place to start! A shiny bathroom always makes me smile. 

At least you didn't do what I did last night. I worked for hours on a pot of homemade beef stew for dinner. DH and I ate some, baby Mark ate 3 helpings. Kids refused to eat it. So, I dumped theirs back in the pan and threw the bowls into the sink so hard that they smashed!!! Think maybe the kids new I was mad? DD was here for dinner and then wouldn't eat! DS took one look at it and said "eeeww" I should have expected that, he has never been a soup eater. Still, it made me angry. Very angry.

These are the same people who want me to bake bread today. In a toaster oven!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Lickcreek, sounds like you got a TON of stuff done to me! I think a lot of us deal with depression at some time or another. Mine has been life long. I have good days and bad days. Better overall, though. Once again, I didn't get anything done in the house, but quite a bit done in the greenhouse. That has to be the priority right now. YAY I have water to the greenhouse!! Life is much easier with it.

Ninn, good beef stew is one of my favorite things to eat. More for you! Hope they all got really hungry.

Dreamy, glad you got off that ladder safely (I don't like ladders much anymore).


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

pinemead me either escpecialy since this on is old and rickety time for a new one i think. i relate to the deppression too i know how you feel some days i feel good and some i dont.

lickcreek today it was sunny here so i got to put something on the line at least, in fact i left it out all night:baby04:
one of these days i have to get the vaccum out. ugh


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Jeez! Some of you make me exhausted just listening to you!! LOL
I went through my clothes in my armoire yesterday and got rid of a huge bag. Also cleaned a small section of the bookshelves out. Of course I filled them up with the overflow I had hidden away!!
Hopefully today I will now have room to put away the clean clothes that seem to live permanately in the baskets.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Moongirl, my baskets have baskets. Stacks of them. Good job!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I did it. As long as all the clothes were out of the closet, I sorted through them and got rid of a TON of clothing. Mark asked me what I got rid of, and I told him if he could tell me what he's missing, I'll tell him where it is. He looked, came back, said "i thought u took clothes out?'" I love this man! He is so clueless sometimes. The entire heap on the living room floor filled 2 more trash bags. I am now completely out of trash bags again!

The dead dryer is on the back porch, the new one is on the front porch. In an hour or so, it will be in the laundry room and that room will finally be finished.

Now, I have a real dilemma. My Christmas tree does not have a box or storage tub or bag. It usually stands in the corner of the laundry room. (which is now occupied by the washer) There are no corners left, and it does not fit in the closets in my house. I cannot have a real tree, and have no shed outside yet. Any suggestions for storing it? (I'm seriously considering putting it under the bed. Just the shock of seeing it there should keep Mark from shoving stuff under there for a while, don't you think?
)


Moongirl-I still have books in boxes, and I have lived here for 2 years now. I just don't know where to put them all. I've gotten rid of some, but some are old friends and I re-read them all the time. They just live in a box instead of on a shelf. Great job getting yours out into the light!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Dreamy, no clotheline hanging for me. The weather man said 90% chance of rain. And guess what? He was right! (Why are they ALWAYS right about the bad weather??) Foggy today, and damp. Wed and Thurs might be sunny, but cold, and of course they are predicting more rain for Fri and Sat. Don't know about Sunday yet. But that's Easter, so it's pretty much out for getting much done around home, either. Maybe next week?

Ninn, I have no suggestions for your Christmas tree (but I like the "under the bed" idea!). But I hope you were able to replenish your trash bags! I've been going thru quite a few of these myself lately. So many, in fact, that when DH came in last weekend wanting some for the pop bottles and cans in his shop, I almost didn't want to let him have any! :baby04: I guess I've become a "horder" of a different kind!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Ninn said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The little bit that escaped the box are nothing! LOL I still have 6 or7 boxes and a few rubbermade containers left. But thanks for the encouragement! Baby steps seem to be the only thing that is working for me lately. Better to clear out 5 books than none at all. I have today off we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

me either lickcreek not today rainy and cold and i thought spring was on the way... i dont know what the weather is going to be saturday here hopefully nice so i can get those clothes outside where they belong.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm going to be working this weekend at my for-pay job, double 12 hr shifts, so I probably won't get much done in the house.  Maybe on Sunday after I sleep a while? I'd like to thread up my sewing machine and try my hand at sewing some curtains from all the sheets I've bought for that purpose. It's been a long time since I did much sewing at all, and I'm not sure I can still sew a straight stitch, lol. I would like to cut out a couple new scrub tops, too, and see if I can make up at least one BEFORE this weekend - I have some Easter fabric, and it seems kind of pointless to wait on that.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Manygoatsnmore ~ I know THAT feeling. I use to sew A LOT! I LOVED to sew!! I haven't done any sewing in years. I like to blame it on the fact that my favorite sewing machine needs major repairs. But I do have my mom's old machine that I learned to sew on and, in fact, it works just fine. The REAL reason I don't sew is I don't have a decent place to set up the machine. And deep down I know, the real reason for that is all the clutter!!!

Dreamy ~ I have tomorrow off (Good Friday), so they are giving us a 50% chance of rain! Of course! Saturday may be mid-40s. Cloudy, but they haven't mentioned rain yet. With a good breeze, I might try it  Sunday is a mixture of rain/snow, so Sat is my only hope. 

I'm not sure what else is on my list for the weekend. I really need to keep going on my kitchen, but feel the office area calling me. See, here's my biggest problem! I can't finish one project without another screaming out to me! I guess we'll see how strong my resolve is this weekend!:shrug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i have tommrow off too but didnt hear the weather yet im hoping its warm and sunny. i vacuumed finally today! i sucked up a corner of the afghan i pulled that out, and a sock. sock i had to kind of take of part of the vac to get out. no i know why i dont vaccum much. overall though i have to admit it does feel good when rugs are vaccumed.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello girls... Everyone's been busy, huh?  
DH is working Saturday, so I have a whole day to "do my thing"! I've managed to tackle most of the laundry, so I think I will prime and paint the shelves DH built in the basement. In between coats, I *still* have to finish up with the spare bedroom closet. I know, I know, it's been halfway finished for a while now... But I peeked in there, again, today, and found a small pile of paid bills I didn't file! Was wondering where they went!  

Really though, I need a little inspiration from my fellow cleaning goddesses! :angel:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I am doing as little as is humanly possible this weekend. Whatever I have done to my back has limited me to lifting a cup of coffee, if that. I can barely dress myself right now, and with no insurance, I can't get xrays done to find out what the problem is. I cannot even sleep on my back. I tried my stomach this morning and got stuck-couldnt move. The pain is so bad it makes me want to vomit. Waiting until Sunday to go to the ER and get xrays done that way. Can't handle much more than that. Thankfully, the family is mostly here and filling in the gaps. Hope the rest of you get more done than I will.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon. I can barely walk this morning the hip pain(arthritis) is pretty bad. Have to leave for work soon.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Oh, Ninn, I went through that last week and it was awful! Mine has eased up a lot and is almost back to its regular state of pain. Not debilitating, but always there. I sure hope it eases up for you. Please post when you can and let us know how you're doing.

Moongirl, you take it easy too. 

I have to go shopping today - UGH. After that it's the greenhouse for the weekend.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

well i changed sheets did laundry. got the plants in the garden under and old skylight. did tons of other outdoor/garden things. also set mouse traps for the mouse/mice thats hiding in the basement .


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Dreamy, I'd be more than happy to give you the big black snake living in my basement to take care of your mice!!

I got the other half of the greenhouse cleaned out and the new "tables" up (saw horses and boards). I was exhausted yesterday when I got home from shopping and didn't feel like greenhouse work. I cleaned off one counter in the kitchen, then decided to clean out a cabinet. Everything has to be washed because of the black soot from the old furnace. No more soot now though!! It's beautiful here today and I really needed the sunshine. Oh, and the laundry's done, too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

sounds like you got a lot done pinemead. if the traps dont work out for the mice i might take you up on your offer, then id have to get rid of the big black snake lol.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah, that's my problem.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

id be more than happy to give you my mice.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Dreamy, no thanks. I have enough of them upstairs. I'm always a little concerned that Fred will run out of things to eat in the basement and find a way to get upstairs. If he ever does, he'll own this house and I'll be gone.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Girls, you do know that after a snake eats, he sleeps for several days right? And that it has been hibernation time? This is the BEST time to call animal control to come and get him! Don't worry about the mess down there-the man is not here to inspect your basement, only to catch your snake. The smallish fee is well worth the security of knowing that bad boy is gone from your storage space. Call them today and get that silly snake out of your basement before another week goes by. You'll sleep better knowing he's gone!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, how's the back this morning? Did you get your xrays? I hope it's not anything too serious!

Dreamy, I got to use the clothesline Friday! Only for 2 loads, and the second I had to run through the dryer for about 15 to finish drying, but I got them out there! Spring may be coming yet!

Oh, and mice. I discovered I have some on the porch. I put out sticky traps and caught 2 of them. But I don't think the "sticky" is sticky enough now. (Maybe too cold?) I watched one run across the top of 2 of my traps like nothing was there. Maybe when it warms up again. May have to resort to poison, as much as I hate to. DD has a friend wanting to get rid of 2 cats that they claim are good mousers and have both been fixed, so I am also considering that. I miss my outdoor cats.

I have to share that I basically got nothing done this weekend. And I had a 3-day weekend! You'd think I could have done better with my extra time, but I guess not. And I really have nothing to blame but being lazy.  Seemed like all I wanted to do was sleep! sleep: So, short of the usual laundry, and "general" cleaning (swept kitchen, did dishes) I got nothing done. I don't know why I'm so exhausted lately. It's NOT from "over-doing" it, or I'd have something to show for it!

We did have a nice dinner at DH's cousin's house on Sunday.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's all the fault of the holiday. Family gatherings cause emotional stress, which causes physical exhaustion. At least you didn't have to do the cooking this time! Relax, take a breather. It will all still be there later on!

My back is still in terrible shape. No xrays, cuz no technician on duty yesterday. Oh well. I have lots of advil. And lots of work to do. Time enough for the doctor when I can't move at all.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

pinemead i hope you get rid of that snake fast.

lickcreek glad you got to use your line. sorry you have mice too. the sticky traps do work for a while. i just bought some new plastic ones that are easier to bait with peanut butter. so far no mice.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

So far my mice are just out on the porch. Not in the house (knock on wood). I think they moved into the old dresser that has been sitting on my porch for ages. I wanted to get rid of it, DH wanted to keep it. so the porch is as far as it got. It's falling apart, DKids had even lost one of the drawers before I moved it out there. (No, I still have no idea how you can lose a WHOLE DRESSER DRAWER! - not sure I want to know!) With no outside cats anymore, I guess the porch became open range! :flame:

Ninn, I hope you can get your back looked at before it gets much worse! Do you know what you did to cause the pain? Or did it sneak up on you? 

Moongirl, I hope your weekend got better, too. I hate seeing everyone feeling so rough, especially on a holiday weekend!

Pinemead, sounds like you got quite a bit done this weekend! Makes me feel even lazier! But I'm glad someone did well.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ninn, I'm concerned about your last post. You do understand that if you push your bad back, you can do permanent damage, right? I hope you don't take that chance. Please take it easy until you know what's wrong and give it a chance to heal.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea what I did. I was looking at a map, turned away from the counter and hit my knees, screaming in pain. It kind of lurks in the background, now. Just waiting for me to do something. This is not new, just way worse than anything ever before. Since I have fibromyalgia, the dr tends to put everything down to that. I think its residual damage from a motorcycle accident many years ago. Who knows. What I DO know is that no over the counter pain killers are even coming close to helping. I'll be following up on my sliding fee application tomorrow. In the meantime, I just have to do what I have to do. However, it is really making me re-think this adopting a baby idea. How on earth would I hold a newborn right now?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

finally caught the mice today. couldnt find the traps at first. i got freaked out i thought they . disappeared. i put them up on the rafters where i saw the mouse, so they fell down. i still have one trap probably with a dead mouse to find.
got to use the closeline yesterday too.


----------

